# Linpus Wlan problem



## GODE (13. August 2009)

hola,

hab eben auf meinem acer AL110 wieder mein linpus gezogen.
ich finde zwar netzwerke aber kann mich nicht über unser WPA einwählen..


Weiß jemand was zu tun ist?


----------



## Feuerreiter (5. September 2009)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas alt, aber na ja.

Das hilft vielleicht.


----------

